# Sessions Waterproof Hoodie (about to pull trigger)



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Im looking at getting one of these as my mountain is often warm, but windy and i'd like top that is that is wind proof but not as heavy as a jacket. 

Anyone got one? What do you think of them? The built in mittens are kind of off putting, but i think i can live when them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

They're fantastic. I have two of them. I've worn them in everything from 40 degree spring days to brutal days of single digits with high winds on the continental divide.

I love the built in mittens. If you tuck the thumb in, they're unnoticeable. But, if your hands get chilly, just pop out the thimb and there you go, you have nice mitts. I've even used them for riding on spring days and they work great for that too. The material gets a bit worn from grabs though. I may look into some type of material to slap onto that area so I can continue to iluse the mitts on spring days without beating up my sleeves.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

What were the seams like? Im not that hard on my gear, but have not heard many positive things on the longevity of sessions stuff, particularly in the seams (two of my friends have .blown seams in there boarding pants).


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The two softshell hoodies are the only Sessions items I own, but the stitches are very solid on them.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Cheers for the info dude, much appreciated. Damned if i can find any reviews online for them...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Let me finish watching the UFC event and I'll post up some pics of the one that I've worn for about 25-30 days on the mountain and countless times around town. It pretty much looks new.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Too late dude, i grabbed it on my way back from the grocery shop...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well there ya go, good call!


----------



## SiKBOY (Oct 1, 2010)

Got a link to one of them?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Have worn it about a bit, should be sweet for the snow, it probably has potential to be a little warmer than i was expecting, never mind though.


Link for sikboy: Save on Sessions Stripe Softshell Hoodie Krypto Green Stripe - Mens Sweatshirts Hoodie Skateboard Snowboard Snowboarding


----------

